# 4 pin to 3 pin



## juggler73 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi 

I wan't to buy a Akasa AK FC-03 Fan controller,Which can control 4 Fans 

I have 2 x Akasa 80mm fans + 1 x 120mm Akasa fan, so my problem is that my 120mm fan has a 4 pin through connector.
So how can I connect this fan to the controller, can I change the 4 pin connector with a 3 pin connector and then connect the it to the controller?

Thanks Inadvance

Juggler


----------



## C0B01 (Jan 6, 2005)

Im not exactly sure what you mean, most fans have three wires, +, - and a control line. Some fans dont have the control line so you may not be able to link it to a variable fan controller. (i may be wrong?)

Best bet I recon is get a soldering iron, an old three pin and cut the end connector off, get the right power dongle you need and solder it on. (make sure you twist them together first to ensure a nice connection.) Then get some insulation tape .. (dont use anything else!) and hey presto! power dongle conversion!


----------



## juggler73 (Jul 31, 2005)

Hi
The fan has 2 wires to a 4 pin through plug power connector.
so if i cut that 4 pin plug off the fan and then get a 3 pin plug and join the wires together it should work. 
I was thinking if i could do that but wasn't sure.

maybe under the sticker on the fan it may have a solderig point for a third wire! 
I will have to look

Thanks Juggler


----------



## Fr4665 (Nov 18, 2004)

Hmm not very familiar on how the regulating works but i would think it is a power regulator the less power the fan gets the slower it spins. 

But yes you can just turn the 4 pin into a 3 pin thats no problem make sure that you take over the spacing from the 4 pin to the 3 pin ex. if the 2 cables are on the outside and thers space in between do the same.

might be easier if you just find a junk fan and snap the wires off and snap the wires of the 4pin connecter
and solder the wires together.


----------

